# If I met this girl...



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I would totally fall in love.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Sure it's a girl?... :what:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I have those same jeans.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

i was going to say for you're sake i hope its a bird in those jeans lol


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

aw man don't ruin it. now I'm not sure... and I feel reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally awkward. :-(


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, that's totally a dude. Not that there's anything wrong with that. If that's what you're into then good for you. This is a safe place.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay REDEEMED: Kristin Stewart!

I was already in love with her anyway.










http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/kristen-stewart-carries-a-slingshot-in-her-back-pocket-of-short-jean-shorts-20122812


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Is she that girl that looks like a teenage boy?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

To me it looks like the op behind is a female one. Really nice too.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

That's a man, but those pants and belt disagree.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

to bad that pouch has probably never seen a projectile.

...I feel like there's a joke or snide remark loaded with this comment. Just can't pin it down. :iono:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65676


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its a dude . . .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I really hate that lame hipster "slingshot in the back pocket as a fashion accessory" thing.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yup, A Guy. I Believe He Is Adam Gray, A Fellow Who Sells Slingshots And Whatnot On Etsy.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/HellaSlingshots/about?ref=l2-about


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

That's not a girls behind... :hmm:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

My wife and I agree that this is a guy in the first pic and you might be experiencing a moment of self discovery.

Just messin' with you,
SF


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

heheeheheshehehehe!


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

As a teenager, driving down the road with a friend, we both lock our gaze on the pedestrian a block ahead. We get closer and increasingly fixate on this smokin' hot........ then passing by we see the facial hair. Without skipping a beat my friend says, "Nice looking dude", and I reply, "For sure."

Just play it off dude... just play it off.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I would totally fall in love.


Well he is either a fake or he's one serious cyclist at least. That bike has a Brooks saddle on it. Very expensive and very popular these days with some/many avid cyclists.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

So, what if this person is a member here?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Greavous said:


> So, what if this person is a member here?


Awkward...


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Greavous said:


> So, what if this person is a member here?


Possible bromance?


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dude no, Kirsten stewart yes


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry but if I was Byudzai and I just wrote " I would totally fall in love " on a picture of a mans butt,,,,, I would totally completely never be seen or heard from again. My gosh what an awful thing to happen lmao lol. I can't quit laughing at how awful that'd be if I was in his shoes. OMG . Poor guy. Walk it off son, walk it off


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey mister, my eyes are up here.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

LOL! Poor Byudzai has had like 1000 profile views since this thread started. You can't buy advertising like that!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol, dudes got a sweet ass!


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

That's my hipster cousin that lives in Portland ????
He said "thanks for the compliments".


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I do not believe I could identify my cousins arses by looking at a picture on the internet.... I do not believe that some of them would actually fit!


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Greavous said:


> I do not believe I could identify my cousins arses by looking at a picture on the internet.... I do not believe that some of them would actually fit!


I didn't he did ????????????


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

well. that just makes it all even better then. 

please let him know that I'm sorry for any disappointment but I must reserve my love for Kristen Stewart.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

This thread sure went sideways [email protected]


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol Greavous ! True dat ! I like how it's thought that he was redeemed by liking Kristen Stewarts butt lol. There's NO way in heck there's any kind of redemption by 'also' liking a girls bootie lol  . That's like buying a ford but saying u also like Chevy . Doesn't redeem u to Chevy guys haha. Lol poor poor Byudzai . I know it was a mistake tho. Horrible mistake. God help him. Go Byudzai ! Team Byudzai !!!! If I was a mod I would delete the post for u and help ya out of this buddy ......... Maaaaybe lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

[quote name="Greavous" post="458428" timestamp="1409337165"]So, what if this person is a member here?[/quote

Slingshot Match.com


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

whats sad about all of this is that he has fuller hips than kristen stewart :mellow:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

We could turn this into a game of "Guess the gender of the person with a slingshot in their back pocket."

I'll start. Ready? Go!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Man


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65850


What do you think Byudzai ?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

the game should be where we guess what Byudzai would think

I say he thinks this it's a girl


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Shemale.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65859


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65881


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65882


View attachment 65883


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

All women. Even the guy in the suit.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65884


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65885


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65886


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 65887


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Is this more like the slingshot your looking for??


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope no one checks everybody's browser histories as it will look like everyone in this thread has a "slingshot azz pic" fetish! 
Well, everyone except SSSlinger who has found a new and fascinating genre all it's own. Lol.

SF


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

All these replies and no









?


----------

